
AI now masters six-player poker - anon1m0us
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/365/6456/885
======
anon1m0us
If you haven't played poker, this is _significant_.

Unlike Chess, Go and almost all board games, poker is a game of incomplete
information. You don't know what cards your opponents are holding.

Plus, there are multiple opponents.

This computer program, named Pluribus, beat 6 players who at that time had won
over a million dollars.

~~~
quaquaqua1
Not only that, the (current) global demand for poker is quite robust. You have
probably tens of thousands of people who are willing to risk tens of thousands
of dollars per year for a chance to walk away with a liveable income.

If this AI is able to dominate the competition, at a certain point the punters
will stop risking their money and move on to greener pastures like esports or
etc. It would be the end of a semi legitimate industry that lots of people are
using for ad-hoc, on demand income from a computer.

------
renatoautore
What does it means for not poker players?

